
Tech Dental Startup Looking for New CTO - patrickylee
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.orthly.com<p>Orthly is changing how orthodontic care is delivered and cutting costs by 60%. We build software, develop a reputable consumer brand, and manufacture invisible aligners – ultimately connecting patients to quality dentists nearby to access affordable invisible aligner treatment.<p>We have backing from industry experts and notable entrepreneurs and investors. Our founders attended Duke and Wharton, and worked at Facebook and Yelp.<p>Featured on BuzzFeed, Philly Voice, and The Daily Pennsylvanian. Seed grown in the Wharton School ecosystem.<p>Currently, we are a small team based in Philly (will eventually relocate to NYC&#x2F;SF) and are looking for a new CTO. Package is equity-leaning.<p>If interested, shoot me an email at patrick@orthly.com. Include your Resume&#x2F;LinkedIn&#x2F;GitHub and a blurb on what interested you about this opportunity.
======
khallil
If it helps, I'd like to throw in my opinion and say Patrick is an outstanding
founder, who would be great to work with :)

~~~
bentoboxop
++

